# optimus pro-40 headphones



## harofreak00

i have been waiting for that one person to put some optimus pro-40's on ebay for the longest time, but its not happening.  if you have a set laying around, please email me or tell me the auction number.  it is the only set i am looking for, nothing else will do, thanks


----------



## tommy8748

Here is a link if your willing to spend $50.00 on them they are included in a dg mixer for $50.00: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4110743&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW#ebayphotohosting


----------



## krav0011

Hey do you still need a pair of OPTIMUS PRO 40 HEADPHONES?


----------



## dog78

*Absolutely Beautifull!!!*

Radio Shack and Koss Did Something Right!!!

One listen to these headphones in the Stillwater, OK RadioShack and I fell absolutely in love with the Optimus Pro 40s!!!  After the plug gave out I resoldered them and kept going. The trim on the earpads was even flaking off.  Finally the plug gave out again.  After several hours of trying to resolder the headphones with my wife griping in the background I finally gave up, threw them out and tried buying another set. 

Throwing out my Optimus Pro 40 was one of the biggest mistakes I have ever made!!!  I bought another $40 pair of Koss headphones at Radio Shack and the quality was horrible.  Then I bougth a $60 pair of ATH-M40fs Audio Technica headphones from Musicians Friend and the quality was mediocre.

Friends don't let you wifes talk you into tossing your old ATH-M40fs headphones.  These headphones must be repaired at all COSTS!!!  Just kidding, don't get in a fight with your wife over them
http://www.fireproofthemovie.com/
but please let her know how improtant these headphones are.  They are amost like live itself!!!


----------

